# bread recipes



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

got a bread maker and so far have been unsuccessful in making a decent loaf of bread !!

Anybody got any easy enough recipes ?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

if you search for your brand of bread maker you should get the manual and recipes, use fresh yeast and you will get better results


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

Tons of videos on youtube. Much better than reading texts.


----------

